# arraial



## MOMO2

passar uns dias em arraial 
 
¿Quiere decir algo que se entiende?
 
Gracias
Momo2


----------



## Vanda

3 (lugarejo) aldea, ƒ.
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/arraial


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal o significado mais corrente de '_arraial'_ é '_festa'_, _'romaria_', mais especificamente o local, o conjunto de tendas e feirantes, bailes, eventos, iluminações, etc.


----------



## Mangato

Vejo no Priberam que no Algarve, tem o significado de aldeola de pescadores 
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## MOMO2

Obrigado )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Vejo no Priberam que no Algarve, tem o significado de aldeola de pescadores
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


 
É verdade, mas o uso nesse sentido é muito restrito e localizado. Aliás, às vezes nem aldeolas chegam a ser, são mais acampamentos temporários com instalações bastante precárias para fainas que necessitam de algum apoio pontual em terra.
Alguns desses arraiais evoluiram efectivamente para aldeias, de forma que por vezes a palavra '_Arraial_' nos aparece como topónimo, quer em Portugal, quer no Brasil.

Um abraço


----------



## Tsuky

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal o significado mais corrente de '_arraial'_ é '_festa'_, _'romaria_', mais especificamente o local, o conjunto de tendas e feirantes, bailes, eventos, iluminações, etc.



En este sentido cómo quedaría esta frase en español:
Os barraqueiros habituais seriam diluídos em uma espécie de arraial

Los _________ habituales quedarían diluídos en una especie de _______ (¿fiesta?) 

No es la idea. Habla de los comerciantes que están siempre en el barrio y que van a quedar invisibilizados durante los días de la fiesta junina. 

Gracias


----------



## Carfer

Tsuky said:


> En este sentido cómo quedaría esta frase en español:
> Os barraqueiros habituais seriam diluídos em uma espécie de arraial
> 
> Los _________ habituales quedarían diluídos en una especie de _______ (¿fiesta?)
> 
> No es la idea. Habla de los comerciantes que están siempre en el barrio y que van a quedar invisibilizados durante los días de la fiesta junina.
> 
> Gracias



Onde é que encontrou essa frase? '_Barraqueiro_' não é uma designação corrente no Portugal que eu conheço para quem vende em barraca, ainda que os dicionários o possam sugerir. '_Tendeiro_', talvez. '_Barraqueiro_', pelo menos para a minha geração, é aquele que é cómico ou gosta de criar confusão e espalhafato (que se diz, coloquialmente, '_armar barraca_'). A frase tem outro lado estranho porque aqui não é vulgar que comerciantes permanentes de bairro vendam em barracas. A venda em barracas é mais típica de feirantes e vendedores ambulantes. Em todo o caso, parecendo-me que o que quer é a explicação da frase, creio que ela significa que os vendedores permanentes do bairro, que, no caso, (estranhamente), venderão em barracas, acabariam por ter os seus locais de venda misturados com as barracas de outros participantes no arraial e, como tal, sairiam prejudicados.


----------



## Tsuky

Sim, é um texto de urbanismo que fala de um barrio no Rio de Janeiro. E sim são barracas permanentes (entendo que porque não são comercios formais, por se tratar de um barrio popular sem infraestrutura) e exatamente vai haver barracas durante a festa junina, uma feria temporal. o que vai perdujicar aos comerciantes permanetes. 

Mas para o termo arraial em este sentido?


----------



## Alandria

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=802115963143541&set=t.100000518902166&type=3&theater
É usada nesta foto a palavra, também gostaria de saber o que significa...


----------



## andre luis

Segundo o Aulete:
(ar.rai._al_)
sm.
1. Lugar onde se realizam festas populares, esp. juninas. [Nas festas juninas, o arraial ganha aspecto de roça, de uma cidadezinha do interior do Brasil, com sua maneira típica de comemorar (roupas, músicas, danças, comidas, fogueira e, ger., a encenação cômica de um casamento).]
2. Cidade muito pequena; POVOADO
3. Acampamento militar.
4. Lugar onde se agrupam romeiros, com tendas provisórias, comércio de comestíveis, diversões etc.
5. Povoação temporária, formada em função de atividades extrativas, como garimpo etc.
6. Pop. Muita confusão e desordem; BAGUNÇA


----------



## Carfer

Tsuky said:


> Mas para o termo arraial em este sentido?



'_Verbena_' (ou '_feria_')


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Barraqueiro" no Brasil é tanto o dono de uma barraca (venda informal de rua), como um arruaceiro/baderneiro. O termo "arraial" em um texto do Rio de Janeiro significando a reunião/coletivo de barracas, é bastante incomum, já que esse termo é mais paulista e normalmente associado às festas juninas, quando se fazem quermesses e se montam barraquinhas para vender quitutes variados (o arraial caipira).


----------



## zema

Una posibilidad: (_Los puestecitos de) __Los vendedores ambulantes habituales quedarían diluidos en una especie de feria popular/kermés._

Que así llamados "vendedores _ambulantes_" dispongan en realidad de puestos estables en determinadas calles o en ciertos paseos de una ciudad puede parecer contradictorio, pero entiendo que es algo usual en América Latina.


----------



## Tsuky

Los barraqueros habituales quedaron diluidos en una especie de verbena 

Me demoré pero creo que así queda bien .

La RAE si define barraca para puestos de feria y barraquero es quien la administra o es dueño. 

Gracias a todos por los aportes


----------

